#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-15
<zzz_> h
<cfhowlett> ijklmnop
<smartboyhw> :O now the channel has so many people!
<smartboyhw> ypwong, how did you do that?:P
<ypwong> smartboyhw, heh, i didn't do anything :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, LOL
<cfhowlett> I'm shocked.  I figured with 1.whatever billion people, this place would be swamped ...
<ypwong> #ubuntu-cn is quite swamped
<ypwong> cfhowlett, did you go to the last blug meeting?
<cfhowlett> ypwong, yes, my first.
<cfhowlett> ypwong, interesting group.
<cfhowlett> ypwong, and there was a canonical guy there who presented openstack.  Does Canonical have Beijing offices?
<ypwong> cfhowlett, didn't know you were there, i was sitting on the far left, just in front of the kitchen
<ypwong> there is an office in ZhongGuanCun
<cfhowlett> ypwong, oh.  sorry I missed you.
<cfhowlett> ypwong, you were the Chinese guy?
<cfhowlett> :)
<ypwong> cfhowlett, yup
<cfhowlett> ypwong, next time, introductions all around.  I seem to recall I was the only black guy in the room.
<ypwong> cfhowlett, yeah, that night was getting late...
<ypwong> started late, and the talk was a bit long..
<cfhowlett> ypwong, yeah.  I'm glad I was able to find the new location.
<ypwong> very hard to find
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-16
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, check email pls.
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<JackYu> ypwong, is it OK?
<ypwong> JackYu, i don't receive the email yet
<ypwong> JackYu, ok i saw it
<ypwong> i think it's ok, but need to send it to others to comment
<ypwong> JackYu, 只是都把 UbuntuKylin 都加上而已？
<JackYu> yes
<JackYu> I will send the email
<JackYu> ypwong, sent out. I will go out. see you later.
<ypwong> JackYu, talk to you later
<JackYu> ypwong, I'm asking freeflying help to update the packages into Archive.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, :)
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<ypwong> JackYu, which packages?
<JackYu> ypwong, four pkgs, except the music one
<JackYu> smartboyhw, so you will be busy when near 25, Apr:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, extremely.
<smartboyhw> Especially ON THAT DAY
 * smartboyhw expects to faint
<JackYu> ypwong, hi, cjwatson said that ' I don't think the core ubuntu-docs show Kylin UI, but if you have any of your own screenshots and such then obviously they'll need to be updated'
<JackYu> how could we update the ubuntu-docs?
<ypwong> JackYu, no idea, smartboyhw do you know?
<ypwong> JackYu, i guess it's in some LP project
<cfhowlett> so sad ... at starbucks.  little lady next to me is flying windows xp.  love to give her a demo Kylin ISO but ...
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong um I think he means that you need to update the screenshots in places where you have
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong ubuntu-docs is a difficult thing
<ypwong> cfhowlett, actually haven't seen people use XP on notebook for ages, still on some desktop though
<ypwong> smartboyhw, but the sentence is "core ubuntu-docs"
<ypwong> well, phrase
<JackYu> cfhowlett: wow, it's ok. Maybe she will use Kylin soon:)
<cfhowlett> ypwong, think kylin will run on a dell vostro 1400?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yep "core ubuntu-docs"
<ypwong> cfhowlett, shouldn't be problem
<cfhowlett> ypwong, nice.  It would be super if there was an english translation option on the main page ... for us ferriners who don't speak Chinese.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong I can recommend you to play with offline docs
<ypwong> cfhowlett, ferriners?
<ypwong> ah
<smartboyhw> ypwong, foreigners;P
<cfhowlett> :)
<ypwong> i guess it is but cambridge dictionary doesn't have it
<cfhowlett> wordplay ...
<ypwong> guess i should check urban dictionary, lol
<ypwong> smartboyhw, perhaps cjwatson is referring to the ubuntu-docs package?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, you mean we prepare kylin-docs ourselves?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yep.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, sure:)
<ypwong> hmm
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong for 13.10 of course
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong for example Xubuntu has https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-docs
<JackYu> yes, I think so:)
<ypwong> will people really read it?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, that really depends.
<ypwong> honestly i never read ubuntu-docs
<JackYu> me too...
<JackYu> but someone may read it
<cfhowlett> my mistake.  there IS an English tab on main site.  It just doesn't do anything ...
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, oh.
<ypwong> there is?
<ypwong> JackYu, by the way, the correct name is UbuntuKylin, not "Ubuntu Kylin", is it?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, JackYu when 13.04 starts RC testing can we add a testing task to http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/upload/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=90 ?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, should be
<ypwong> smartboyhw, i have seen people use "Ubuntu Kylin" everywhere
<ypwong> even for people in Canonical
<JackYu> cfhowlett: it is still under construction. will be ready in few days:)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, that's wrong (seriously)
<JackYu> ypwong, yep, UbuntuKylin
<ypwong> a definitive, authoritative answer is what i need
<smartboyhw> ypwong, at least according to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/daily-live/pending/
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong UbuntuKylin
<cfhowlett> JackYu, thank you.  looking forward to dazzling new users ...
<ypwong> perhaps i should start telling people not to call it ubuntu kylin or kylin
<JackYu> ypwong, it's ok.
<ypwong> +1 to smartboyhw's idea about http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/upload/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=90
<JackYu> smartboyhw: good suggestion. I will tell Jonas.
<JackYu> go to bed, good night, everyone:)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-17
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: Development channel for UbuntuKylin | http://www.ubuntukylin.com | Final freeze on 4.18
<ypwong> smartboyhw, hi
<smartboyhw> ypwong, hello:)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, if everything goes well, when will RC image be released?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, Thursday night (UTC time)
<smartboyhw> However RC images may changed
<smartboyhw> *change
<ypwong> smartboyhw, change after it's released?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, RC images are not only 1 image
<smartboyhw> When there's a release-stopper bug fixed, the Ubuntu Release Team will respin the RC image.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, got it
<ypwong> smartboyhw, how do we suppose to test?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, eh? Follow the testcases:P
<ypwong> if there's respin, need to re-test?
<ypwong> or
<ypwong> check if we are affected and decide whether need to re-test?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, first option.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, thx
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<ypwong> ...
<smartboyhw> freeflying, aren't you supposed to appear in #ubuntu-meeting now? (Friendly reminder)
<freeflying> smartboyhw: thanks for reminder, I'm on it
<freeflying> :)
<smartboyhw> :)
<ypwong> freeflying, did you go through the Q&A for your MOTU?
<freeflying> ypwong: we didn't have that :)
<ypwong> lol
<smartboyhw> ypwong, you mean the DMB meeting?
<ypwong> yup
<smartboyhw> freeflying, I finally get the idea of why having many testimonials is EXTREMELY GREAT:P
<freeflying> smartboyhw: its the reliable way for us to judge, you know we might not have chance to meet those contributors at all
<ypwong> freeflying, newbie question, why you can vote?
 * ypwong is going for dinner
<freeflying> ypwong: I'm on board
<ypwong> how many testimonials he has?
<freeflying> only 1
<smartboyhw> freeflying, when I got membership (about 1.5 months ago) I have 10:P
<smartboyhw> And I have a lot of Kubuntu and Ubuntu Studio guys live-supporting:P
<freeflying> smartboyhw: lucky you :)
<ypwong> one... pathetic
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw, you DO rock the Ubuntu Studio ...
<smartboyhw> freeflying, the meeting almost was cancelled due to under-quorum until one guy steped in:P
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, LOL
<freeflying> smartboyhw: sounds you own him a drink :)
<ypwong> lol
<smartboyhw> freeflying, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/20/%23ubuntu-meeting.html ypwong cfhowlett
<smartboyhw> Even some people at AskUbuntu.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, which district do you live in?
<ypwong> you have done a lot
<smartboyhw> ypwong, district? You mean in HK?
<ypwong> yup
<smartboyhw> ypwong, C&W
<ypwong> i can't decipher that
<ypwong> central and western?
 * smartboyhw thinks this channel has rather turned into a "Ubuntu Membership Board Meeting off-channel discussion channel":P
<smartboyhw> ypwong, correct
<freeflying> ypwong: https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical
<ypwong> smartboyhw, someone is planning for release party in may, just wondering if you'd like to appear or give a talk
 * ypwong runs
<freeflying> ypwong: unless flights and accommodation will be sponsored lol
<cfhowlett> Will BLUG be holding any kind of event in Beijing?  I mean, it being the capitol and all ...
<ypwong> freeflying, nah, it's another one in HK
<freeflying> cfhowlett: sounds you're quite familiar with blug
<cfhowlett> freeflying, nope.  only been to one meeting ...
<freeflying> cfhowlett: nice
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I responded and no:P
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-18
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-04-20
<ypwong> smartboyhw, i'm not familiar with iso.qa.ubuntu.com, so who to contact to remove some of the test cases in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/42572/testcases like "Install (entire disk with lvm and encryption)"
<smartboyhw> ypwong, um um me?:P
<smartboyhw> lol
<ypwong> smartboyhw, you have the permission to update that?
<smartboyhw> I should be able to do so
 * smartboyhw is a testcase admin
<ypwong> smartboyhw, i see, i have to discuss with JackYu
<ypwong> just think it doesn't worth us to test all those test cases
<smartboyhw> ypwong, :)
<smartboyhw> I do agree
<smartboyhw> ypwong, hmm we have a problem.
<smartboyhw> These testcases are based on Ubuntu Desktop.
<smartboyhw> ypwong, contact me a.s.a.p. for this, as this will require quite a bit of changes.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, change of what?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, testsuite for the product.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, is it managed at bzr?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, no
<smartboyhw> It is ISO QA Tracker management.
<ypwong> that's an internal system?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, administration:P
<smartboyhw> I think the QA lead of your flavour and JackYu and me and jiaowenli have privileges to change testsuites.
<smartboyhw> But I think I'm the only one who can CREATE testsuites as well.
<ypwong> who is jiaowenli?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, dunno:P
<smartboyhw> He is in the UbuntuKylin Release Team. Ask JackYu
<smartboyhw> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-release-team
<ypwong> i saw some of the test cases are maintained in bzr
<smartboyhw> ypwong, that's not a TESTCASE problem, it's a TESTSUITE problem in the ISO QA Tracker.
<ypwong> ok, i am sidetracking
<JackYu> smartboyhw, ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<smartboyhw> JackYu, hey!
<ypwong> just discussing about our tests
<JackYu> I'm watch the news about the earthshock
<ypwong> JackYu, that's shocking
<ypwong> I was at Ya'an few months ago
<JackYu> yes,very sad
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong the Sichuan 7.0 one?
<smartboyhw> extremely sad
<smartboyhw> Too many disasters these tiems
<smartboyhw> First the Boston bombing, then the explosion in Texas, then this:(
<JackYu> yep, we changed our website to black and white this afternoon.
<smartboyhw> eee
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong can we get back to the main point?;P
<JackYu> anyway, what we could do is make UbuntuKylin better.
<JackYu> sure.
<ypwong> JackYu, there are 5 mandatory tests about installation
<ypwong> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/42572/testcases
<ypwong> let's see which ones we can remove
 * smartboyhw votes for the T-shirts :P
<smartboyhw> Er too dizzy...
<ypwong> t-shirts?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/upload/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=645&extra=page%3D1
<smartboyhw> ..
<JackYu> yep,  t-shirt for UbuntuKylin
<ypwong> haha
<smartboyhw> JackYu, grrr Ubuntu Studio is also planning T-shirts:P
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong suggested to remove the encryption thing
<JackYu> smartboyhw: that's great. Do you have their pictures?
<ypwong> too many colours to choose from
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I agree
<JackYu> smartboyhw: I agree.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, which part?
<smartboyhw> :P
<smartboyhw> We are having two discussions here...
<JackYu> remove the encryption thing
<ypwong> JackYu, you plan to make t-shirts of 4 different colours?
<JackYu> ypwong, I think 3-4 colors are enough.
<ypwong> JackYu, and you need to have male and female sizes
<JackYu> ypwong, yes, we plan to make 500 pieces this time:)
<ypwong> wow
<JackYu> smartboyhw: I agree to remove the encryption thing.
<ypwong> good
<ypwong> smartboyhw, gogogo
<smartboyhw> JackYu, OK. Let me do some changes then
<JackYu> ypwong, but need agreed by my boss:)
<ypwong> JackYu, i thought you are the one to make decision :P
<ypwong> then we wait for you
<JackYu> ypwong, no, but my boss supports me most time:)
<ypwong> sure
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong done please check
<JackYu> smartboyhw: I was discussing with Ma Jun and jiaowen520li about the testcases today. We want to  add some other testcases for ubuntukylin-theme and fctix. What's your opinion?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, it's OK as long as you test it:P
<smartboyhw> If your testers don't test: No good at adding these
<ypwong> JackYu, good idea
<smartboyhw> They should all be Run-once though
<smartboyhw> No mandatory
<ypwong> smartboyhw, can you explain the difference?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, Run-once means only 1 pass is OK
<smartboyhw> mandatory means that ALL results of that testcase should pass.
 * smartboyhw felt like an expert :P  
<JackYu> smartboyhw: I don't get the points:(. Could you explain  in Chinese?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, uh oh.
<smartboyhw> It will take some time, my Chinese typing speed isn't fast.
<JackYu> smartboyhw: thanks.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, btw, seems there is no a specific image called RC?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, it would be produced on Monday.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, schedule slipped?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, JackYu the Ubuntu Release Team does suggest people to start testing now
<ypwong> i see lubuntu has already started
<smartboyhw> ypwong, just that the Ubuntu Release Team doesn't create the milestone on the Ubuntu ISO QA Tracker doesn't mean there aren't RCs.
<smartboyhw> ypwong, and I did already:p
<ypwong> smartboyhw, use the daily image, right?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yep.
<JackYu> sure.
<JackYu> smartboyhw: I'am planing to start QA next Monday:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, good.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, we will be so busy at Thursday:P
<JackYu> yep, a busy week:)
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Ooh you followed me on Twitter! (which I rarely use)
<ypwong> smartboyhw, heh, yeah
<ypwong> i mainly use twitter, than g+ and facebook
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Heh do I have you in my G+ circle?
<ypwong> i don't know
<ypwong> seems not?
 * smartboyhw uses G+ more often.
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Let me add you in then.
<ypwong> me https://plus.google.com/115639562650234183959/posts
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Done!
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-14
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi_: wuxiaoyi 吴总你这是没睡觉么
<wuxiaoyi_> ？
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi_: 看下QQ
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi_: 我发那个问题
<JackYu> ypwong, 今天先忙搜狗输入法，上午的例会改到明天？
<happyaron> 我出门了。。
<JackYu> happyaron,  去sogou?
<happyaron> y
<happyaron> 真走了……有事qq
 * happyaron 能爪机上就是好
<ypwong> JackYu, 刚看到
<JackYu> ok
<ypwong> JackYu, songtao has already provided URL to us before
<JackYu> ok。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: 版权信息速度确定一下。。。
<JackYu> 恩，江的电话上午打不通。
<ypwong> maclin_, 本周版本发布还有什么问题？
<maclin_> 我们还在测试最新的ISO，今天晚上汇总一下当前的状态，目前来看小问题还有不少，但严重问题应该是没有了
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu,　14.04　还有什么问题吗？
<JackYu> ypwong, 皮肤的问题搞定了，WXY跟你说了吧
<JackYu> ypwong, 都是些小问题，不过已报的就有十几个bug。
<ypwong> JackYu, 没看到呢
<ypwong> JackYu, 我说是 ubuntu kylin 发行版呢
<JackYu> ypwong, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds
<JackYu> 都在上面了。
<ypwong> I see
<ypwong> 真心希望能把 indicator-keyboard 去掉, 不过 aron 说挺麻烦
<ypwong> ibus 绑的太死
<ypwong> 看到很多翻译的bug呢
<JackYu> 是啊～～
<JackYu> 我们这两天都安排同事在集中QA
<ypwong> 没翻译的是什么什么原因?
<JackYu> 还没来得及确认，明天问下Robert
<ypwong> JackYu, 不过language pack freeze 了还能更新吗?
<ypwong> 只能等release后处理把?
<JackYu> 应该不能了，只能以后了。我们先确认有哪些bug
<ypwong> :(
<ypwong> 话说我社一般建议用户使用 14.04.1
<ypwong> 我们也得这样说了..
<JackYu> 哈哈
<JackYu> 是啊
<ypwong> 准备14.04以后大量 SRU 好了
<ypwong> 这次真的找个机会跟 dpm 聊聊 langpack 更新的事
<ypwong> JackYu, dpm 是 jono 的人
<JackYu> 好！
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-15
<maclin> ypwong，ping
<ypwong> maclin, pong
<maclin> 现在发现13.10升级到14.04后登录的bug还存在：Bug #1298237
<ubot5> bug 1298237 in Ubuntu Kylin "Cannot login the system after upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298237
<maclin> 主要原因是升级后缺少ubuntu-session的包
<ypwong> maclin, ubuntu 没有这个问题？
<maclin> 这个是要让upgrade的后台更新还是我们的包更新？
<maclin> ubuntu测了不存在
<maclin> 我是怀疑是不是与upgrade的设置有关？
<ypwong> maclin,　或许需要在default-settings　加上以来
<ypwong> 依赖
<maclin> 但是系统是正常啊，主要是升级有问题
<maclin> ypwong，我看了一下，正常安装的系统里面是有ubuntu-session的
<ypwong> maclin, 看一下log为啥没装
<maclin> ypwong, 哪的日志可以看到升级的信息？
<ypwong> maclin, i forgot :(
<maclin> ypwong，我分析了一下，发现在ubuntu的升级过程中，ubuntu-session是由于ubuntu-desktop的依赖才引入的，你知道ubuntu-desktop的用处吗？
<maclin> uk的14.04装好之后默认是没有ubuntu-desktop这个包的，但是有ubuntu-session
<maclin> happyaron, 你了解ubuntu-desktop和ubuntu-session不？
<ypwong> maclin, 啊，我们没有ubuntu-desktop吗？
<ypwong> ypwong, 那是个 meta package
<ypwong> 负责依赖关系
<maclin> 是的，默认uk安装好之后只有ubuntu-session
<maclin> ypwong, 你觉得有办法解决升级的问题不？不知道升级后台做了哪些工作。。。
<ypwong> maclin, default-settings以来ubuntu-session吧
<maclin> ypwong, 你是说修改服务器上的升级配置不行？我还准备在quality team上问问balloons看谁负责upgrade，来帮忙看看呢
<ypwong> maclin, 什么是升级配置？
<ypwong> maclin, 升级流程我不太懂，不知道服务器上有什么
<maclin> 在tracker上面不是有一个upgrade的测试分支吗，我是说的这个http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds
<ypwong> maclin, 不清楚啊，现在忙着这边的呢
<ypwong> 没空看
<maclin> 好，你先忙，我问问
<ypwong> sorry
<maclin> happyaron, ypwong, 关于Bug #1298237，jibel说可能需要增加ubuntu-session的依赖
<ubot5> bug 1298237 in Ubuntu Kylin "Cannot login the system after upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298237
<maclin> he said:  ubuntu-session is pulled as a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, and there is no *-desktop package installed on this system initially. If ubuntu-desktop is not installed by default on Ubuntu Kylin, you probably need to add ubuntu-session to another meta-package available on kylin
<maclin> happyaron, 你那边有时间更新default-settings吗？
<happyaron> maclin: yes, but prepare well
<JackYu> maclin, 我刚看他在bug #1298237的comments, 是要装ubuntu-desktop 还是ubuntu-session?
<ubot5> bug 1298237 in Ubuntu Kylin "Cannot login the system after upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298237
<JackYu> happyaron, 能否再打个patch上传,然后我们找人review?
<maclin> JackYu，应该只需要ubuntu-session就可以，但是不确定，我正准备在release team中问
<JackYu> 好的
<JackYu> 我也没看太明白. happyaron, 你认为呢?
<ypwong> maclin, JackYu: please also try to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings/+bug/1288519
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1288519 in Ubuntu Kylin "should remove indicator-keyboard" [Critical,Confirmed]
<maclin> 这个上次引入会有问题啊
<ypwong> maclin, 所以要找 solution
<maclin> ypwong， 现在没时间确认啊
<maclin> 麻烦了，我要去单位机器上测试一下Laney说的问题。。。。
<happyaron> 我刚到家
<happyaron> ypwong: 你回去了么
<happyaron> 我看QA已经撤了
<maclin> happyaron, 你那边能不能一起看看ubuntu-session的问题？Laney他们建议增加ubuntu-desktop的直接依赖，我没有太理解，不知道这个会不会导致问题
<ypwong> happyaron, 刚到家
<ypwong> JackYu, ubuntukylin-docs no longer need to be uploaded？
<JackYu> ypwong, 如果可以的话,还是希望加进去
<JackYu> ypwong, 你帮忙问问有没有人sponsor?
<JackYu> ypwong, bug #1305187
<ubot5> bug 1305187 in Ubuntu Kylin "[FFe] upload ubuntu-kylin-docs into archive" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1305187
<maclin> JackYu
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-16
<ypwong> JackYu, 在  #ubuntu-devel 问了一下 slangasek
<JackYu> ypwong, 恩, 看到了:)
<ypwong> JackYu, 那个 ubuntu-session 搞定了吗?
<JackYu> ypwong, not yet. 上午还要再仔细测一下.
<ypwong> 就是maclin昨天说的那个
<JackYu> 争取下午能提交patch, 然后入库...
<ypwong> JackYu, 了解
<maclin> happyaron, ping
<maclin> pishuilu已经更新了default-settings，你给upload一下？
<ypwong> maclin, kuaipan can't sync now
<ypwong> it shows a red exclamation mark
<ypwong> in the icon
<ypwong> any log i can upload to help you guys debug?
<maclin> ypwong，我们这边都还可以，是不是配置或者网络的问题？nudtrobert会分析一下
<maclin> happyaron，ping
<nudtrobert> ypwong, Preference -> Advance -> Log
<maclin> ypwong， #Bug 1231852好像已经OK了，我看了unrar的版本是1:5.0.10-1，你能确认一下不？
<ubot5> bug 1231852 in rar (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to RAR 5.00" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231852
<happyaron> maclin: pong
<happyaron> maclin: 嘛事？
<maclin> default-settings更新了一下，解决13.10升级的问题Bug #1298237，你给upload一下？
<ubot5> bug 1298237 in Ubuntu Kylin "Cannot login the system after upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298237
<maclin> happyaron， pishuilu已经修改好了，增加了ubuntu-session的依赖，需要尽快能进去再测试确认一把，担心引入其他问题
<happyaron> ok
<maclin> ypwong，我刚才查询错了，看到了rar的包，应该还是4.2, rar和unrar竟然不是同一个包。。。。
<ypwong> maclin, 对...
<maclin> ypwong，这个现在估计也不来不及跟进了
<ypwong> maclin, 是的
<maclin> happyaron，upload了吗？
<happyaron> maclin: 正在review所有changes
<happyaron> 不能大意
<maclin> happyaron, great, 这个很重要！
<happyaron> maclin: ping
<happyaron> maclin: 可能需要UIFe
<happyaron> maclin: 把UKSC加launcher这个事情
<happyaron> ypwong: ^
<ypwong> yes
<ypwong> should need UIFe
<maclin> 这个流程是不是又很复杂，要不然去掉算了
<JackYu> maclin, happyaron, ypwong, 我建议先改session那个。分开。
<maclin> JackYu说流程会很长，找多个team来确认
<JackYu> session那个目前最重要。
<JackYu> 你们认为呢？
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<maclin> happyaron，你那边能一并修改一下吗？
<happyaron> ok
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 请删除 KuaiPan/.xlive 文件夹再试试
<nudtrobert> sorry，是 Kuaipan/.klive
<ypwong> nudtrobert, ok
<ypwong> done
<ypwong> 就这样?
<nudtrobert> 可以了吗？
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 好像可以
<ypwong> 再等会
<happyaron> maclin: uploaded
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 好像真的可以了, 为什么呢
<maclin> happyaron，great，我找steve帮忙review
<happyaron> ok
<ypwong> maclin, ubuntu-kylin-docs 需要找 seb128
<ypwong> 麻烦你去找找他
<nudtrobert> ypwong，是快盘SDK的问题，有时候会db文件会出问题，且无法自动恢复。所以提供了Preference -> Advance -> Clean temp 的功能
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 啊....
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 删掉没影响什么的吧?
<nudtrobert> 没有影响，会重新扫描生成一遍，如文件特别多，需耗费更多时间
<ypwong> nudtrobert, oh... 状态一直是 starting sync...
<nudtrobert> 又这样了？
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 可能就是时间要长一些?
<nudtrobert> 那可能还是有问题
<nudtrobert> 不应该这么久
<nudtrobert> 那个log文件是快盘SDK的。界面的内容都debug输出到终端，可通过终端运行kuaipan4uk看到
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 要不我再 clean 一下 tempfile?
<nudtrobert> 可以，不知是否有效。SDK的机制我也看不到，只能找金山的人。
<ypwong> nudtrobert, I will try running it in console
<wuxiaoyi> happyaron:呼叫
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 请直说,我转达
<wuxiaoyi> 麻烦审核一下ｄｉｆｆ
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 他正在弄,已经确认过了
<maclin> ypwong, doc进入proposed了
<ypwong> maclin, now need release-team to approve
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 将kuaipan4uk.deb重新封装成kuaipan.deb，在ppa编包时，shlibs检查时报错，说缺少一些依赖，都是kuaipan4uk的运行依赖，需要将这些依赖写到kuaipan.deb的build-deps吗？
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong ，是我自己提交还是他那边处理？
<ypwong> wuxiaoyi, 他
<wuxiaoyi> ypwong ,那我写的1.txt应该不对吧！请问怎么才是正确的
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: pong
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 要的
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 那天电话里我最后说了下，可能没听清吧。
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 保险的办法是吧编译依赖安装完整，dh_shlibdeps才不会挂
<happyaron> 虽然可能用不到那么多东西
<nudtrobert> happyaron, 在本地没问题，是在ppa出错
<wuxiaoyi> happyaron ,那我重定向的1.txt应该不对吧！请问怎么才是正确的Ｏ（∩＿∩）Ｏ～
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 对，你本地系统里有kuaipan的运行依赖
<nudtrobert> ppa怎么安装依赖呢？
<happyaron> wuxiaoyi: diff -u > wxy_bugnumber.diff
<happyaron> nudtrobert: build-depends
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 人手写
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 简单的办法，就是把实际编译的依赖都加上
<nudtrobert> 恩，那把kuaipan4uk.deb的编译依赖直接拷贝到kuaipan.deb可以吧。
<nudtrobert> 之前抄了你的sougoupinyin没见写依赖呢？
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 对的
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 你看现在的呢。。。
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 当时可能没更新上去啊
<nudtrobert> 我看不到，Jack邮件转给我的
<happyaron> nudtrobert: 哦
<nudtrobert> lp地址是？
<happyaron> lp:~happyaron/haidian/sogoupinyin
<happyaron> 你可能真访问不理。
<happyaron> 不了
<nudtrobert> 是的，那我就把kuaipan4uk.deb的build-depends拷贝kuaipan.deb吧
<happyaron> en
<maclin> ypwong，happyaron, 刚才cjwatson在问我们的搜索引擎中baidu网址的问题
<ypwong> maclin, where?
<ypwong> maclin, which channel?
<maclin> release
<ypwong> maclin, i can't see it
<ypwong> when did he ask?
<maclin> 17:47
<ypwong> maclin, 真没看到
<maclin> +       "favicon_url": "www.baidu.com",        +       "suggest_url": "www.baidu.com",         Is it intended that these are host names, not URLs?         Or should they be "http://www.baidu.com/" instead?     ypwong: ^-
<maclin> 这个是修改默认网址的还是搜索引擎的？
<ypwong> maclin, 这段要问penghuan
<ypwong> maclin, 是他给我的
<ypwong> maclin, 我直接拷到配置文件里
<maclin> ypwong，好的，我问问他
<don1731> 想学python，有入门的电子书推荐么？谢啦。
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, ping
<JackYu> happyaron, uk-docs已经入库，能否将加入default-settings中，然后再upload一下？
<happyaron> JackYu: ...
<JackYu> lol
<happyaron> JackYu: 有测试过没有
<JackYu> should be the last one
<JackYu> yep'
<happyaron> JackYu: 测试删掉ubuntu-docs，装上这个
<happyaron> 系统菜单可以打开帮助文档
<happyaron> 是这样么？
<JackYu> happyaron, 装上这个会自动删除ubuntu-docs
<JackYu> 是的，还是通过系统菜单“Ubuntu帮助”
<happyaron> JackYu: OK
<JackYu> thanks
<JackYu> happyaron, 为保险起见，还是在default-setting中先remove ubuntu-docs吧:~
<JackYu> maclin_, 你那能测试升级不？
<maclin> JackYu，正在安装13.10
<JackYu> ok
<JackYu> iso已经生成了
<JackYu> 我在往PPA上传wps, 350M，估计得传到3点。。。
<maclin> 我也在下载16.1的，先得测试安装是否正确，看看加入ubuntu-session依赖后会不会引入其他问题，其次才是确认升级的问题
<ypwong> maclin, 最新镜像在哪，我可以测一下
<JackYu> ypwong, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds
<maclin> ypwong，http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/daily-live/20140416.1/,从这下载
<maclin> 晚上十一点半生成的
<JackYu> happyaron, uk-docs的修改upload没？
<JackYu> happyaron, 我在queue里没看到。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: 没呢，在忙别的。。。
<happyaron> 马上弄你这个。。。
<ypwong> 啊，我机器上就有 13.10
<JackYu> happyaron, 好的，等你啊 lol
<happyaron> uk-docs的包名叫啥
<JackYu> ypwong, 好啊，就是从13.10升级到14.04
<JackYu> ubuntu-kylin-docs
<happyaron> ok
<ypwong> JackYu, seems I already have a UK 13.10 VM
<ypwong> haha
<ypwong> 可以直接升了
<maclin> ypwong,你是32位还是64位？
<maclin> 我这边32位的已经开始升级了
<maclin> VM中升级^
<happyaron> JackYu: uploaded
<happyaron> 1.1.8
<ypwong> maclin, 64
<JackYu> ypwong, 是的
<JackYu> happyaron, great!
<maclin> ypwong，good，我这边32位的，刚好^_^
<maclin> 过了零点之后下载速度开始飙升了，开始几KB，现在稳定在30几KB了
<happyaron> maclin: 。。。
<maclin> happyaron，？
<JackYu> poor LP:(
<happyaron> maclin: 30几k也不快啊
<maclin> happyaron，哈哈，已经很知足了，最近一个月很少有超过20K的，通常是稳定在10K以内。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, maclin, ypwong, default-settings 搞定了，正在respin，哈哈
<happyaron> j
<happyaron> JackYu: 等等啊
<happyaron> 刚进去，还没build完呢
<happyaron> JackYu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings/1.1.8/+build/5914430
<JackYu> happyaron, cjwatson的意思是排到我们时，应该build完了。。。
<ypwong> JackYu, then the image I just downloaded doesn't not have latest default-settings?
<happyaron> JackYu: ...
<JackYu> ypwong, it's fine. new iso just replace the uk-docs
<ypwong> JackYu, ok.
<ypwong> you guys are crazy, always rushing at last minute :)
<maclin> ypwong，16.1的这个版本是更新了ubuntu-session的依赖，主要解决升级的问题
<ypwong> maclin, ok
<ypwong> got it
<JackYu> lol
<JackYu> 现在ISO基本上搞定，手上还有release note, 22号新闻稿，领导讲话稿，产品演示PPT等...
<ypwong> wow....
<ypwong> you are the man
<maclin> super man^_^
<ypwong> maclin, upgrade in amd64 works fine!
<JackYu> :(
<JackYu> great!
<maclin> ypwong, great! 32 bits is still upgrading....
<ypwong> maclin, ah? why it takes so long?
<ypwong> maclin,  you started the upgrade earlier than me
<maclin> poor network maybe^
<ypwong> JackYu, 关于 steve 的rsync 问题，你可以在服务器跑一下 rsync -avz  archive.ubuntu.com::ubuntu/ls-lR.gz .
<ypwong> 看看你们那边的网有没有什么限制．．
<maclin> 感觉我这边VM里面的32bits升级像是卡死了。。。。
<maclin> ypwong，新装的14.04里面indicator-keyboard的包是安装了，但是indicator上没有那个图标了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-17
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 有些地方已经翻译了，反编译系统安装的对应 .mo 文件，能看到翻译内容，但显示不正确，不知道为什么。
<nudtrobert> ypwong, happyaron, 例如msgunfmt最新1404的unity-lens-music.mo, 可见“90s”已翻译成“90 年代”，而“Dash->音乐>过滤结果”仍然显示"90s"
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 不好说, 要分析代码
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 除非又被什么地方override
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 在打包 ubuntu-kylin-docs 时也出现过类似问题
<nudtrobert> ypwong, ubuntu-kylind-docs 都是文字，应该不存在 override 的问题
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 很奇怪
<nudtrobert> ypwong, ubuntu-kylind-docs 已入库，在“硬件和驱动程序->键盘”下的链接为英文，但多次确认过那里已经被翻译
<maclin> ypwong, 现在发现cn.archive.ubuntu.com的源好像有问题啊，很多东西都下载不了
<nudtrobert> 难怪安装软件总是失败
<happyaron> maclin: 那个找sohu
<happyaron> maclin: 那个源我没记错的话是搜狐提供的
<happyaron> :)
<maclin> 那是要重新找一个源让他们重定向一下？
<happyaron> maclin: 让他们修一下
<happyaron> maclin: 最好通过人事关系找了，发邮件神马的一般一个月回一次就不错了。
<maclin> steve说让我们看一下https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors这里面有哪个可以的，他们可以切换DNS
<happyaron> ma
<maclin> happyaron,你是说让跟sohu沟通？
<happyaron> maclin: 基本上只有sohu和网易能顶得住
<happyaron> maclin: 其他家流量一上来就死翘翘了
<happyaron> 或许阿里也行吧
<happyaron> maclin: 你测试一下看看，最后备选是USTC
<maclin> happyaron，我看了一下sohu和USTC上面Trusty的状态，sohu的是“Last update unknown”， USTC的是“Two hours behind”
<happyaron> maclin: 但是你要看人家抗得住那么大流量不
<happyaron> maclin: 不能为了新就不负责任地指
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> 一天要出去十几～几十T流量吧。
<happyaron> maclin: ^^^
<maclin> happyaron，现在主要是想解决可用和稳定的问题
<happyaron> maclin: 对于mirror来说流量是最主要的因素
<happyaron> maclin: 这个不以可用和稳定性为转移的。
<happyaron> maclin: 几十T流量是钱啊。。。还有硬件能不能坚持住。
<maclin> happyaron，got it，现在有没有办法确认是sohu服务器出了问题还是说他们正在更新？
<maclin> 如果是出问题了，我们想办法沟通或者再寻找新的源
<happyaron> maclin: 确认不了，只能找人沟通
<happyaron> maclin: 网易和搜狐有一个能用就行，他们不心疼流量和机器，而且稳定性都还可以。
<wiky> 你们现在还没有搞定14.04吗
<happyaron> wiky: 咨询 maclin
<happyaron> JackYu: 地址已经发给你qq上
<JackYu> happyaron, great!
<happyaron> 吃饭去了……
<maclin> wiky，现在是后台的源在同步导致的源使用的问题，系统本身在release之前基本没有修改的了
 * wiky is away: I'm busy
 * wiky is back (gone 00:00:12)
 * wiky is away: I'm busy
<freeflying> ypwong: what will be the next code name? Unhappy Ubuntu? lol
<shuduo> ubuntu kylin 14.04 beta2 image有个问题，如果启动后不选ｌｉｖｅｃｄ直接安装只有ｉｂｕｓ输入法，然后输入用户名的地方一直检查不通过，不知道是不是一个已知问题
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<ypwong> freeflying, yet you are very creative, but I am sorry to tell you it simply does not comform to our tradition, which the second word must be an animal
<ypwong> :P
<ypwong> shuduo, can you try daily build?
<ypwong> freeflying, where are you now?
<shuduo> ypwong, where i can download it?
<nudtrobert> ypwong, Ubuntu is a kind of beast appears around Africa and spread all over the world now
<ypwong> shuduo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/daily-live/current/
<ypwong> nudtrobert, :)
<nudtrobert> happyaron, ubuntu-kylin-docs is not installed correctly in the most recent daily build
<maclin> ypwong，happyaron，你们知不知道如何与国内某个mirror的管理员联系？
<happyaron> nudtrobert: ...
<happyaron> maclin: 基本都是发邮件
<ypwong> maclin, email ...
<ypwong> nudtrobert, what error?
<nudtrobert> The package ubuntu-kylin-docs is not installed
<nudtrobert> Use the "locate ubuntu-help" command, we can see the echo info. Bug the shown path is not existed actually
<nudtrobert> It is correct if I download the package and install it manually from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-kylin-docs
<nudtrobert> happyaron, I checked the livecd build log and find that ubuntu-kylin-docs is not in "the extra packages"
<happyaron> what's "the extra packages"?
<nudtrobert> 有个“The following extra packages will be installed:”，里面没有 UK-docs
<nudtrobert> 但是有UKSC
<nudtrobert> uk-docs在“Recommended packages:”
<nudtrobert> 是不是因为在uk-docs里面写了与ubuntu-docs的conficts
<nudtrobert> ubuntu-docs的remove操作在“The following extra packages will be installed:"的之后才进行
<JackYu> happyaron, 能不能再upload一下defaut-settings?
<JackYu> happyaron, 需要将在chroot中指定安装ubuntu-kylin-docs
<JackYu> happyaron, hooks/chroot, 在卸载操作完成之后
<nudtrobert> penghuan, 此时还能安装包吗，会不会有问题
<ypwong> JackYu, he is busy with sogou packaging..
<penghuan> nudtrobert, 应该是可以的，先本地测试一下再传
<penghuan> pishuilu，本地用default-builder帮nudtrobert测试一下吧
<penghuan> 本地测可能花的时间比较长
<JackYu> ypwong, 恩，理解
<JackYu> ypwong, 等他空出来时跟他说一下～
<ypwong> JackYu, sure
<jack__> ypwong, 等他忙完了请他再upload一下。目前的状态打开“Ubuntu帮助”肯定不行呢，要不就fix，要不就rollback
<ypwong> jack__, what do you get when you click "ubuntu help"?
<jack__> ypwong, 目前是报错信息
<jack__> ypwong, happyaron, see bug #:8900::f03c:91ff:fe6e:a73d 于 Fri Apr  4 01:58:46 2014 设置
<jack__> -ChanServ- [#ubuntukylin-devel] 欢迎来到 ubuntukylin-devel 开
<ypwong> :o
<ypwong> ipv6?
<jack__> see bug #1308889
<ubot5> bug 1308889 in ubuntukylin-default-settings "ubuntu-kylin-docs import errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308889
<ypwong> lmc
<ypwong> ok
<ypwong> got it
<jack__> ypwong, 所以需要aron再upload一次啊啊啊。。。
<ypwong> jack__, I can't see any change in default-settings bzr
<jack__> Ypwong, pishuilu is doing it.
<ypwong> jack__, please push it first
<ypwong> nudtrobert, btw, no idea why ngettext doesn't work, i haven't used ngettext but seems it should work
<ypwong> nudtrobert, do you know why?
<nudtrobert> ypwong, I have no idea. Just a guess.
<shuduo> ypwong, 新的ｄａｉｌｙｉｍａｇｅ果然没有ｂｅｔａ２的问题
<nudtrobert> ypwong, String in "_(" are ok.
<shuduo> ypwong, 为什么在ｌｅｇａｃｙ下安装界面是中文的uefi下安装就是英文的？
<nudtrobert> ypwong, btw, I check "unity-lens-music", strings in "_()" also have problems. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-music/trunk/view/head:/src/simple-scope.vala
<happyaron> 我看push
<happyaron> 我看push了
<happyaron> 是神马
<happyaron> 搞定了请ping我。。。
<maclin> happyaron,已经push了
<maclin> 就是增加了一条单独安装uk-docs的语句在chroot里面
<ypwong> maclin, 贊
<maclin> ypwong，不知道还来不来得及啊，希望这样能解决问题^
<ypwong> maclin, 淡定 :)
<happyaron> 传了
<happyaron> 找人approve吧
<JackYu> 好的，maclin找一下, 我在conf call
<pishuilu> JackYu、maclin：我看了本地做iso的日志，执行hooks/chroot的时候，有安装ubuntu-kylin-docs
<pishuilu> 应该可以解决这个bug
<JackYu> great! hope so.
<nudtrobert> pishuilu, 虚拟机进livecd看一下有没有docs？
<maclin> 是的，确认一把
<pishuilu> 恩，iso还没出来，正在最后一步。我是先看了一下日志
<maclin> happyaron，我没有修改changelog，不知道你那边上传的时候改了没有？
<maclin> 是不是又要升一个版本号？
<happyaron> maclin: 改了，1.1.9
<happyaron> maclin: 有空的话merge进bzr吧。。。我这边比较忙
<maclin> happyaron,这个由 pishuilu来吧，我找人review一下
<happyaron> ok
<maclin> happyaron, 我看怎么直接进proposed了？
<maclin> [通知] -queuebot 到 #ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntukylin-default-settings (trusty-proposed/universe) [1.1.8 => 1.1.9] (ubuntukylin)
<happyaron> maclin: unapproved
<happyaron> maclin: 还得有个accepted才行
<maclin> ok
<JackYu> 是的
<JackYu> 我去说吧
<happyaron> 好的
<maclin> JackYu，好的，我刚把bug的标题改完也正准备说:)
<pishuilu> JackYu、 nudtrobert、 maclin：刚才iso做出来，在虚拟机里试用测试了一下，有ubuntu-kylin-docs
<nudtrobert> pishuilu, great
<JackYu> happyaron, 提交的东西有问题呢，好像没有变化
<maclin> 是的，怎么diff只有changelog
<JackYu> happyaron, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/173003237/ubuntukylin-default-settings_1.1.8_1.1.9.diff.gz
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 肿么可以这样。。。
<JackYu> 呵呵，忙晕了吧
<JackYu> 我还在conf call呢，周二都到CSIP打酱油去:)
<shuduo> JackYu, 我下载的今天的dailybuild的软件中心里还搜不到wps
<JackYu> 是的
<JackYu> 还在搞。。。
<shuduo> 输入法也是，这些明天的正式版里都会有是吧？
<shuduo> 辛苦辛苦
<happyaron> shuduo: 输入法已经在RC测试
<shuduo> happyaron, :D
<maclin> happyaron, default-settings的更新了吗？
<happyaron> 没呢，稍等啊
<nudtrobert> macline, wps 和 kuaipan 改了包名，uksc是不是也要改一下。
<maclin> 是的，包名的问题都存在，包括输入法
<happyaron> 输入法叫sogoupinyin
<maclin> nudtrobert，这些什么时候能确认？如果这样还要更新UKSC了
<maclin> happyaron，great，这个就不用改了:)
<maclin> nudtrobert，能不能在编包的时候设定名字？
<maclin> 现在改名字的话有一个不好的地方就是原来安装了这些软件的，如果升级的话就找不到对应的包了
<freeflying> ypwong: in Beijing now
<ypwong> freeflying, me too
<freeflying> ypwong: :)
<happyaron> maclin infinity 说时间可能相当不够了，确实要respin么
<maclin> 是的，不然无法确定啊
<happyaron> Can you determine if they really intend for a respin (about an hour from now, it  would be), and then re-validating the ISOs, all within, say, 2/3 hours?
<happyaron> maclin: ^^
<ypwong> maclin, i guess you have to emphasis Yes
<happyaron> maclin: 1.1.10 accepted
<maclin> ypwong, 我没明白主要问题在哪？是不是我们在生成镜像之后2-3个小时之内能全部测试确认一次就没问题？
<ypwong> maclin, 应该是吧，怕时间不够
<maclin> ypwong, 时间确实很紧，但不确认的话不放心啊，万一万一出问题，就干脆回退到ubuntu-docs了
<ypwong> maclin, 恩
<ypwong> 我可以帮忙测
<maclin> 我们这边晚上会加班测试
<ypwong> maclin, iso respin 完告诉我一下
<maclin> 好的，我们也等着^_^
<shuduo> JackYu: 明天上午８点Ubuntu Kylin的正式ISO不就能从官网下载了吗？
<maclin> shuduo, 可能不一定那么准时，通常8点前就可以了
<shuduo> maclin: 嗯，我是看JackYu说要周五下班前给我ISO
<maclin> shuduo，那应该没问题，他是比较保险的说法^
<shuduo> maclin: okay
<shuduo> 另外一个问题搜狗拼音里全角的句号是个实心点而不是空心点
<shuduo> 还有顿号怎么输入？大部分输入法用＼可以输入顿号
<happyaron> shuduo: 你的版本号是多少
<JackYu> shuduo, 他们要的是默认打包好WPS等软件的iso
<happyaron> shuduo: 那bug昨天修的。
<shuduo> １．０．０．０００５
<shuduo> 系统词频：　２０１１０５２７
<shuduo> 组词数据：　２０１１０３０７
<shuduo> 辅助码　　：　２０１０１２１７
<shuduo> 编译时间：　Ａｐｒ　１４　２０１４　１０：１８：５２
<happyaron> shuduo: 太旧啦
<happyaron> shuduo: 找 ypwong 要新版，lol
<JackYu> shuduo, 那是alpha版本
<shuduo> JackYu: Okey，集成ｗｐｓ的iso最好了，另外是不是会把launchbar上的libreoffice去掉？
<JackYu> shuduo, yep
<happyaron> thunderbird还能上irc么？
<ypwong> I'm zsync'ing amd64 ISO
<happyaron> 请速度测试 maclin Chao_Zhang pishuilu JackYu
<happyaron> iso生成完毕
<JackYu> 这么快。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: infinity说要赶紧测，他打算很快就推出去
<JackYu> 好～
<JackYu> release note刚写了个大概，大家有空帮忙看一下
<happyaron> 没空。。。
<JackYu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Kylin
<ypwong> JackYu, should it be at least called "UbuntuKylin" instead of Kylin?
<JackYu> yes.
<JackYu> ypwong, 不是我创建的
<ypwong> JackYu, can we change it?
<JackYu> 等下我cc邮件给你，是统一建好的，
<JackYu> 发了
<ypwong> 感觉还行
<ypwong> 壁纸在4:3屏幕右边被看了一截，ubuntu kylin字样没看了一点
<ypwong> 好消息是ubuntu kylin docs 出来了
<ypwong> JackYu, maclin ^^
<maclin> ypwong, great, 我们还在下载中。。。
<ypwong> ah sorry
<ypwong> seems ubuntu-docs is still installed, but not ubuntu-kylin-docs
<maclin> ypwong， 这个与桌面分辨率有关
<ypwong> 是的，所以设计壁纸的时候都有规范，要考虑到4:3屏幕
<maclin> ypwong，那显示的是是uk的内容还是ubuntu的内容？
<ypwong> 明显我的ISO不对，MDSUM不配
<ypwong> 但我是从 current 下的。。。
<ypwong> I will download again
<maclin_> ypwong，我看编译日志里面ubuntu-docs已经被removed了
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 在编wps包时，有些金山自己的so，编译完成后由于没有“符号-包列表”，导致无法通过shlibs检查
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 自包含的.so文件如何说明呢？
<ypwong> maclin, ok
<ypwong> 这阵子速度很慢，短时间内下不完
<ypwong> maclin, 这里网络不给力，帮补了你了 :(
<ypwong> 不
<maclin> ypwong，这边还在继续下载中，抓狂啊。。。
<ypwong> maclin, 还要多久？
<maclin> ypwong, 不确定啊，再等1个小时看看网速会不会好点儿。。。
<ypwong> 我下不完了，回家弄
<happyaron> http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux
<happyaron> 正式上线了。
<JackYu> happyaron, 你传了多个sogoupingyin
<ypwong> maclin, 还要测吗？我回家了，正在下
<ypwong> i mean 我到家了
<maclin> ypwong， 我这边还没下载完，如果能下载完就测试一把，确认一下docs的问题
<maclin> 其他的问题估计变化不大
<ypwong> maclin, 仍然很慢
<freeflying> ypwong: released?
<ypwong> freeflying, sogou is
<ypwong> freeflying, pinyin.sogou.com/linux
<freeflying> ypwong: how about trusty
<JackYu> freeflying, soon....
<freeflying> JackYu: congrats!
<JackYu> freeflying, thanks:)
<jjox> JackYu: ping
<jjox> (I'm one of canonical sysadms)
<jjox> re: archive.ubuntukylin.com
<JackYu> jjox, pong
<jjox> JackYu: hi there - so, I believe we have all pieces in place, PMing
<JackYu> :)
<JackYu> hi jjox, Chao_Zhang is here
<jjox> awsm, hi Chao_Zhang
<Chao_Zhang> hi jjox
<jjox> Chao_Zhang: PMing you
<maclin> ypwong, 你那边下载的如何？
<ypwong> 95.6%
<ypwong> maclin, 时快时慢
<ypwong> 说不定半个小时、一个小时。。。
<maclin> 比我这边快多了，93.3%,稳定在1-4KBps。。。
<ypwong> haha
<ypwong> 1-4KBps....
<maclin> ypwong，我准备回家去试试看
<ypwong> Ubuntu Kylin首次为亚非拉等国提供操作系统培训服务！
<ypwong> ok
<ypwong>  96.4%
<ypwong> 搜狗输入法Linux社区版1.0正式发布！
<JackYu> ypwong, :)
<ypwong> installing
<jack__> 这么快。。。
<jack__> 装完看一下“Ubuntu 帮助”
<jack__> ypwong, 怎么样
<ypwong> 没装完
<ypwong> both ubuntu-docs and ubuntukylin-docs not installed
<ypwong> 我在重新装一下
<maclin> ypwong， 帮助不能用？
<ypwong> maclin, jack__ ^^
<Moon_Cheetah> 夜猫子啊。。
<ypwong> maclin,  no
<ypwong> 今天发布啊
<jack__> ypwong, 有了？
<ypwong> no
<ypwong> 再装一次试试
<jack__> 那点开之后是什么？
<jack__> ypwong, 有木有其它重大问题.
<jack__> ypwong, maclin, I think we should get it ready in 30 minutes:)
<ypwong> jack__, 点开之后就是那个没找到文件的错误
<maclin> ypwong， 能不能先进live模式试试看？
<ypwong> maclin, 已经在装，稍等会
<jack__> 噢，看来这次悲催了。。。
<jack__> 估计chroot也不起作用？
<ypwong> maclin, jack__: live 模式有 uk-docs
<maclin> ypwong，那按说安装之后也会有啊
<maclin> ypwong， 安装完了吗？
<ypwong> 所以我再装试试看
<ypwong> 下载语言包，很慢
<ypwong> 为什么语言包要下载
<maclin> 不要下语言包，直接跳过吧
<ypwong> 刚才就是跳过
<ypwong> 所以这次不想跳，怕出问题
<ypwong> 马上好了
<ypwong> 重启VM
<ypwong> 报告，问题还在
<ypwong> image is 20140417.1
<ypwong> ubuntu-docs, ubuntu-kylin-docs 都没安装
<ypwong> /var/log/installer/syslog 表示 ubuntu-kylin-docs 被卸载
<ypwong> maclin^^
<ypwong> jack不在？
<maclin> 他可能在回家的路上
<maclin> 怎么被卸载了呢，太奇怪了
<maclin> 现在revert到ubuntu-docs有没有可能？
<ypwong> JackYu,  报告，问题还在
<ypwong>  image is 20140417.1
<ypwong>  ubuntu-docs, ubuntu-kylin-docs 都没安装
<ypwong>  /var/log/installer/syslog 表示 ubuntu-kylin-docs 被卸载
<JackYu> ypwong, bad news:(
<ypwong> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/daily-live/ 上还有早前的版本
<JackYu> ypwong, 那也只有遗留这个bug了
<JackYu> 我刚到家～
<ypwong> 不知道能不能用其中一个发布
<ypwong> 我觉得出 ubuntu-docs 要比出错好
<maclin> ypwong，+1
<JackYu> maclin, ypwong, 是的
<JackYu> 应该是20140416.3？
<ypwong> JackYu, 这版我没测过
<JackYu> 恩，我们看看default-settings对应的时间就知道了
<JackYu> maclin, ypwong, 我看了一下，应该是20140416.3. 能确定不？
<JackYu> 对应default-setting的1.1.7: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntukylin-default-settings/1.1.7
<maclin> 看一下包列表
<maclin> 0416.3里面是1.1.8
<ypwong> oh
<ypwong> 20140416.3 0417, 0417.1 都是什么区别？
<JackYu> ypwong, 主要就是uk-docs的区别
<JackYu> maclin, 那0416.1是1.1.7?
<JackYu> infinity> JackYu: It's installed on your ISOs, I can see it in the manifest.
<JackYu> ypwong, 你安装的是正确的iso不？
<ypwong> JackYu, 正确无误，检查过 md5sum
<ypwong> and /var/log/installer/media-info
<JackYu> ypwong, ok
<JackYu> ypwong, 那能否到ubuntu-release 上去解释一下？
<maclin> JackYu，稍等
<maclin> 16.3和17的区别：http://paste.ubuntu.com/7269040/
<maclin> JackYu，16.1的是1.1.7
<JackYu> 恩，所以应该用16。1
<maclin> keyring和uksc都在1.1.7吗？
<JackYu> 是的
<JackYu> 1.1.7爱解决升级的问题
<ypwong> JackYu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7269077/
<JackYu> 恩，
<JackYu> 现在估计来不及解决了，最好发布16.1版本
<nudtrobert> 还是不行啊，悲剧了。ubuntu本身这两天有没有解决重要的问题？
<JackYu> 恩。。。
<JackYu> uk-docs不能默认集成了
<nudtrobert> 时间太紧，没办法。16.1到17 ubuntu没有解决重要bug吧
<maclin> 如果可能，只能把ubuntukylin-default-settings 回退一下再入库
<JackYu> 刚在release team上扯了半天，就这样吧。发布后通过SRU升级回去:)
<JackYu> maclin, 我去mark ready了。。。
<maclin> JackYu，好吧，到这个点也没有其他选择了
<JackYu> 是的。后面研究一下SRU吧
<JackYu> maclin, infinity> JackYu: Could you hack around this by having an ubuntukylin-default-settings SRU that just depends on the docs and pulls them in post-install?
<JackYu> Chao_zhang1, hi
<Chao_Zhang1> JackYu: hi ....
<JackYu> Chao_Zhang1, 搞定没？
<Chao_Zhang1> wps同步的太慢，现在才70+M。但是已经可以测试了，现在更新应该不会出现签名错误了为
<ypwong> JackYu, 所以还是用 latest daily build 发布？
<Chao_Zhang1> 我在1304上测试没问题，你测下看看:)
<JackYu> sure
<JackYu> Chao_Zhang1, OK!
<Chao_Zhang1> 但其实还有个问题:),我发现那个源并没有用uk的密钥签名，而是用的ubuntu的。。。
<Chao_Zhang1> 所以在我1304上没有装uk-keyring包一样是正常的
<JackYu> 啊？
<JackYu> 你没装keyring都可以？
<JackYu> 那你要问一下jjox
<JackYu> 我们应该是单独的签名
<Chao_Zhang1> 恩 他直接用ubuntu-keyring里的密钥签的
<JackYu> 你让他换一个噻
<Chao_Zhang1> 恩 正准备问他
<maclin> JackYu，我更新了一下releasenote，加了已知bug
<JackYu> 好！
<maclin> 你看一下吧
<ypwong> maclin, 有空你报一下 ubuntukylin-docs那个bug, 我可以帮你走一下 sru
<JackYu> ypwong, bug已在。。。
<ypwong> 啊，那个
<maclin> ypwong，就用这个吧#Bug 1308889
<ubot5> bug 1308889 in Ubuntu Kylin "ubuntu-kylin-docs was not installed by default in latest image" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308889
<maclin> 我已经把它列到release note中了
<ypwong> 那我 reopen 它啦
<JackYu> maclin, 中文版本也加一下。
<JackYu> maclin, 也可以在这个章节简单介绍一下QA目前处理了多少Bug。
<maclin> 好的，我正在整理，晚上才从头过了一遍
<JackYu> 好的，不用太全面，有个大概就行～
<Chao_Zhang1> JackYu: 已经换成UK的签名了，但现在源里用的还不是，等这次更新完以后再换过来，还在更新wps。。。
<Chao_Zhang1> 现在源里是不是只有快盘、搜狗和wps三个？
<happyaron> JackYu: 你新闻稿写错了吧
<happyaron> JackYu: 搜狗输入法不是社区版
<happyaron> JackYu: 社区版是深度那个
<happyaron> http://www.ubuntukylin.com/news/shownews.php?lang=cn&id=240
<happyaron> ypwong: ^^
<ypwong> !
<ypwong> 要问jack
<ypwong> happyaron, btw, version is 1.0.0.0011, not 1.0.0.0.011, right?
<ypwong> you see http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/
<happyaron> ypwong: yup
<happyaron> 1.0.0.0011
<happyaron> JackYu: 罚酒罚酒，犯这种错误。lol
<ypwong> lol
<ypwong> jackyu 表示奉陪到底
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 估计我就死翘翘了。
<Chao_Zhang1> JackYu: wps的源码包同步挂掉了。。。快盘和搜狗都ok了，wps等deb包进去了在同步吧
<happyaron> Chao_Zhang1: 同步挂掉是什么节奏
<Chao_Zhang1> 估计网络问题吧，两个多少小时才80+M。。。
<Chao_Zhang1> 包列表和签名什么的都已经同步好了，现在源中有快盘和搜狗，已经可以正常用了。
<happyaron> 赞
<jjox> Chao_Zhang1: note that http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin/dists/trusty/Release.gpg is still carrying the old signature, pls resync it
<ypwong> Chao_Zhang1, using rsync?
<maclin> 刚才测试了一下，wps找不到啊
<Chao_Zhang1> jjox: yes ，I will
<jjox> Chao_Zhang1: cool, ta
<happyaron> ypwong: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/284107.htm PR issue I guess
<Chao_Zhang1> maclin: jack只传了wps的源码包，没有在线编译成功deb，刚速度太慢wps源码包没同步过来
<happyaron> ypwong: I think JackYu told media that we are the community version, which is wrong from the beginning...
<jjox> #ubuntu-release is carrying latest news, fwiw
<ypwong> happyaron, do you mean the name?
<happyaron> ypwong: yes
<ypwong> no idea why it says 社区版
<happyaron> ypwong: http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2014-03-31/17429286702.shtml
<happyaron> ypwong: I believe this is official publication from the recent CSDN OSS meeting, which Jack attended and said something about our IME
<maclin> 好的
<happyaron> so it's JackYu's fault, :p
<ypwong> :p
 * ypwong is waiting for ubuntu kylin 14.04 officially released
<Chao_Zhang1> jjox: I have used the correct Release.gpg，tnx:)
<jjox> Chao_Zhang1: cool
<jjox> Chao_Zhang1: hm ... http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin/dists/trusty/Release.gpg still gives me ftpmaster@ubuntu.com
<jjox> Chao_Zhang1: could you pls verif?
<jjox> Chao_Zhang1: 2mins ago ^^, now gives the correct one tnx ;-)
<Chao_Zhang1> :)
<happyaron> Chao_Zhang1: 为啥没有precise的
<happyaron> Chao_Zhang1: 只有trusty？
<happyaron> Chao_Zhang1: 这样会导致sogoupinyin更新不能的。
<happyaron> precise/non-free
<jjox> Chao_Zhang1: FYI taking that rsync off for an ~1hr, to commit changes properly - let me know if you needed it before
<ypwong> Ubuntu Kylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for Ubuntu Kylin || 14.04 正式版发布 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/14.04/release/ || Ubuntu Kylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com || 搜狗输入法 for Linux 1.0 发布 http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: Ubuntu Kylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for Ubuntu Kylin || 14.04 正式版发布 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/14.04/release/ || Ubuntu Kylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com || 搜狗输入法 for Linux 1.0 发布 http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/
<ypwong> oops
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: Ubuntu Kylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for Ubuntu Kylin || 14.04 正式发布 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/14.04/release/ || Ubuntu Kylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com || 搜狗输入法 for Linux 1.0 发布 http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/
<Chao_Zhang1> happyaron: 应该是jack没传1204的吧，需要他在ppa中上传相应代码并编出相应版本的包，我这只是同步。
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, 名字是搜狗规定的。
<JackYu> Ubuntu Kylin 14.04 LTS版本正式发布！http://www.ubuntukylin.com/news/shownews.php?lang=cn&id=242
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-18
<kaka2> 搜狗输入法 for Linux 1.0  ,, 能在ubuntu 13.10下使用麼？
<happyaron> Chao_Zhang: 我传的，都传了
<wiky> 搜狗输入法还是挺不错的，就是那个fcitx框架有点驾驭不了
<wiky> 我想把输入法切换设置为ctrl+shift，可是在fcitx里怎么都设置不了
<JackYu> 呵呵
<ypwong> Chao_Zhang, wps 上传还有问题吗
<ypwong> 还没在 archive.ubuntukylin.com 上出现
<happyaron> maclin: http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=8287
<happyaron> maclin: 这帖子标题得改改～
<Chao_Zhang> ypwong: 刚看了下还是只有wps的源码包，而且同步速度还是非常慢。
<ypwong> Chao_Zhang, 是从 canonical 服务器同步到 archive.ubuntukylin.com 速度慢？
<Chao_Zhang> ypwong: 是的
<ypwong> Chao_Zhang, 慢得太夸张
<Chao_Zhang> ypwong: 现在是大概十分钟同步2M左右。。。昨天23点多刚同步时速度还是很快的，然后速度就一直慢的令人发指:(
<shuduo> 我这边apt-get update看到 http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin/dists/precise/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages 404 Not Found
<ypwong> 谁知道有没有人跟 UE 提过 precise 这事？
<maclin> happyaron，好的，已经修改
<happyaron> ypwong: 没听说有人提
<JackYu> happyaron, 你是说12.04的源同步？
 * wiky is away: I'm busy
<ypwong> JackYu, sogoupinyin 需要在仓库的 precise 出现
<happyaron> JackYu: 堆
<happyaron> JackYu: sogoupinyin需要在仓库的 precise/non-free 出现
<ypwong> :)
<ypwong> thx
<JackYu> happyaron, 之前没有12.04，是Canoncal那边就没有。。。我们再沟通一下。
<JackYu> happyaron, 我们只是镜像过来的。
<JackYu> happyaron, 等下补上。。。但同步网络非常慢啊
<happyaron> JackYu: 嗯。
<shuduo> JackYu: 带wps的iso今天会有吗？
<JackYu> shuduo, 晚上把下载链接发给你。
<shuduo> JackYu: okay, 反正U盘今天也拿不到　:D
<JackYu> shuduo, 呵呵
<FJKong> ll
<yy1> wow
<yy1> 聊天室也
<yy1> 怎么看大家在不在线呢
<ypwong> zai
<yy1> 哇
<yy1> 感觉好先进
<ypwong> :)
<yy1> 什么都不用就可以聊天了
<yy1> 你在哪儿
<ypwong> thunderbird?
<yy1> 恩
<yy1> 我说你在什么地方
<yy1> 你是学生吗
<ypwong> beijing
<ypwong> nope
<ypwong> working
<yy1> 我也是
<yy1> 哇，你不会kylin开发人员吧
<yy1> 我是个业余的，第一次装的kylin玩
<ypwong> 算是吧
<ypwong> 觉得怎样？
<yy1> 好强的样子
<yy1> 很不错啊
<ypwong> :)
<yy1> 自带的kylin软件中心加了很多非开源软件，不用到处找了，
<yy1> 还需要我多多探索也
<yy1> 我是因为要学习python和perl，所以开始接触ubuntu
<rick__> 大家好
<rick__> 这么晚了还在working ?
<rick__> ypwong
<ypwong> rick__, hihi
<ypwong> 因为计划发布搜狗输入法更新
<rick__> 奥，我正在使用搜狗输入法，觉得很好用
<ypwong> rick__, 3q :)
<rick__> nice work, appreciate
<ypwong> rick__, 欢迎意见
<ypwong> 或拍砖
<rick__> :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-19
<Moon_Cheetah> 在Qt Creator 3.1.0中，新集成了一个基于Clang的C/C++代码模块作为代码完成和语法高亮的选项。开发者需要通过Help > About Plugins > C++ > ClangCodeModel启用该插件，然后重启Qt Creator，并在Options > C++ > Code Model中进行相关的使用设置。
<Moon_Cheetah> 完全支持iOS、QML调试和性能分析
<beforeraining> 求助！我今天下午在安装UbuntuKylin 14.04的时候，选择了卸载13.04那个选项，然后我就后悔了，不知道会发生什么，但是此时已经不能退出安装了，只好长按笔记本的电源键，关机，再次从U盘重启的时候发现，原来的Windows 7分区全部没有了！但是，win7这部分空间，还是位于前面，Ubuntu的安装位置在其之后。请问我要怎么恢复？这里面
<beforeraining> 有我大学几年的回忆啊！请协助解决！我现在手头有一个用以前笔记本的硬盘加移动硬盘盒做的移动硬盘，里面已经安装了Linux Mint 16，现在发的这个私信就是用它启动的。盼复！
<beforeraining> ChanServ: 求助！我今天下午在安装UbuntuKylin 14.04的时候，选择了卸载13.04那个选项，然后我就后悔了，不知道会发生什么，但是此时已经不能退出安装了，只好长按笔记本的电源键，关机，再次从U盘重启的时候发现，原来的Windows 7分区全部没有了！但是，win7这部分空间，还是位于前面，Ubuntu的安装位置在其之后。请问我要怎么恢复？
<beforeraining> 这里面有我大学几年的回忆啊！请协助解决！我现在手头有一个用以前笔记本的硬盘加移动硬盘盒做的移动硬盘，里面已经安装了Linux Mint 16，现在发的这个私信就是用它启动的。盼复！
<beforeraining> 我正在用TestDisk扫描。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-20
<wiky> fictx每次重启系统后，配置的切换输入法快捷键就被重置了
<happyaron> wiky: 是装了搜狗之后么。
<wiky> 不知道，我之前都是用ibus的
<happyaron> wiky: 那你现在装了搜狗么
<wiky> 我就是用搜狗的deb装的，缺失依赖，然后apt-get install -f
<wiky> 而且我发现其他配置好像都没事，光切换输入法的快捷键被重置了
<happyaron> wiky: 那到这里报一下 http://pinyin.sogou.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=115&page=1
<wiky> happyaron, ok ：）
<happyaron> thx
<lulujyc> Hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-13
<ypwong> nudtrobert, aron说你得找一下人传 activity-log 那个包
<nudtrobert> 已经OK了
<nudtrobert> ypwong
<ypwong> nudtrobert, thanks
<nudtrobert> 在LP上确认了翻译，等着自动导入
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-14
<nudtrobert> ypwong 1504 release note准备好了吗？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-15
<nudtrobert> ypwong,  release note写好了吗？
<jzhjm> hello
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-04-20
<Mar7abe> hello guys i want to install sogo, i followed the official documentation http://sogo.nu/files/docs/SOGoInstallationGuide.pdf
<Mar7abe> the service is up (both http and sogo)
<Mar7abe> but the logs shows this : ERROR: could not open MySQL4 connection to database 'sogo': Access denied for user 'sogo'@'localhost' to database 'sogo'
<Mar7abe> i tried to connect with "mysql -u sogo -p" with its password and it connect correctly
<Mar7abe> the sogo.conf file :   SOGoProfileURL = "mysql://sogo:SOGOPASSWORD@localhost:5432/sogo/sogo_user_profile";
<Mar7abe>   OCSFolderInfoURL = "mysql://sogo:SOGOPASSWORD@localhost:5432/sogo/sogo_folder_info";
<Mar7abe>   OCSSessionsFolderURL = "mysql://sogo:SOGOPASSWORDlocalhost:5432/sogo/sogo_sessions_folder";
<Mar7abe> netstat -ntpl tcp6       0      0 :::3306                 :::*                    LISTEN      14158/mysqld
<Mar7abe> only for ipv6
<Mar7abe> thanks
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-04-21
<hikiko> hello
<fs> Hello
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-04-18
<handsome_feng> Thanks everyone here! \o/
#ubuntukylin-devel 2019-04-20
<tomreyn> hi. i'm creating this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and am trying to understand how long Ubuntu Kylin 18.04 will be supported.
<tomreyn> Neither http://www.ubuntukylin.com/news/shownews.php?lang=en&id=761 (nor its chinese counterpart) nor https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuKylin seem to state so.
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuKylinChinese also does not seem to say so.
<tomreyn> Thanks in advance!
